# SATA Native Support



## petike (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,
I have just installed "FreeBSD 7.0" to my computer and right after that everything worked fine. Now I have "2 operating systems" on my computer - "Windows XP" and "FreeBSD 7.0".

I have it on notebook from "HP" and before when I had installed only Windows on computer, I could "enable" the "SATA Native Mode" in BIOS after I had intalled one driver in Windows XP - "*Intel SATA AHCI Controller Driver*".
But now when I start FreeBSD with "enabled" SATA Native Support (in BIOS) it gets only to this phase:






Does anybody know what should I do (maybe some driver to install, or something else...)?

Thanks.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 5, 2009)

Your drive is not ad any more, it's da now. You need to fix both bootloader configuration and fstab.


----------



## petike (Jan 5, 2009)

*A little more instructions...*



			
				Speedy said:
			
		

> Your drive is not ad any more, it's da now. You need to fix both bootloader configuration and fstab.



Sorry, but I am new to UNIX.
Could you please give me a litte more instructions what to do?

Thanks.


----------



## ale (Jan 5, 2009)

Try typing _ufs:da0s3a_.
What pressing _?_ and then enter?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2009)

try one of these:
type 
ufs:ad4s1a
ufs:ad4s3a
ufs:da0s1a

if they don't work just try
ufs:adXsYa
and
ufs:daXsYa
where X is 0 to 4, and Y is 1 to 4
try all possible combination, if you're not sure what is your active slice etc
one of them will work

and then fix entries in /etc/fstab, if you can boot


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2009)

Speedy said:
			
		

> Your drive is not ad any more, it's da now. You need to fix both bootloader configuration and fstab.



problem is only in /etc/fstab


----------



## trev (Jan 5, 2009)

petike said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what should I do (maybe some driver to install, or something else...)?



Your drive shows up as ad4 in the boot messages, so one wonders why you're trying to mount it from ad0s3a - if you type ufs:/dev/ad4s1a at the boot prompt it should boot, you then need to edit /etc/fstab and correct the disk device.


----------



## petike (Jan 5, 2009)

*Next problem...*

I have tried this one (it's the only one that worked):

```
ufs:ad4s3a
```
and it worked but now it asks me this one:

```
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
When I type only ENTER I finally came into FreeBSD shell but now the shell cannot understand the statement "vi" so how can edit that file "/etc/fstab"?

Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## ale (Jan 5, 2009)

try

```
fsck -p /dev/ad4s3f
mount /dev/ad4s3f /usr
fsck -p /dev/ad4s3d
mount /dev/ad4s3d /var
fsck -p /dev/ad4s3e
mount /dev/ad4s3e /tmp
```

EDIT:
I assumed you have used the "default" partitions and labels, maybe you should _cat /etc/fstab_ and adjust the commands accordingly.


----------



## petike (Jan 5, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> try
> 
> ```
> fsck -p /dev/ad4s3f
> ...



Thanks, it helped me.
But there is another problem - when I try to overwrite the file "/etc/fstab", it tells me that the file is "read-only" and when I try to change the file permissions with command "chmod" it writes: "Read-only file system".
Maybe the problem is that that I am not login as super-user and when I type command "users" it writes nothing (as if I didn't login as any user).

What now?


----------



## ale (Jan 5, 2009)

Try `# mount -u /` and then edit the file again.


----------



## petike (Jan 5, 2009)

*Solved*

Wow,
finally it works perfectly.
All got my thanks.


----------

